# New Individual Breeding Compartments.



## korge7 (Nov 21, 2010)

These are my new breeding boxes for 2013 season. The dimensions are 32 inches wide, 20 high, and 22 deep. I used 1x1 wire for the floor. All of them have a tray under for cleaning. Final cost was 40.00 for the wire. I used 2x4 ripped in half for frame and scrap plywood for the walls. 
Hope you all like them. Tnx Torres Loft. Charlotte NC


----------



## Rahmanshanur (Aug 12, 2012)

Can you keep to types of breed in one pen?


----------



## West (Mar 29, 2009)

Great job. Gives me ideas for the future.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Really nice! The only thing I would have done differently is the floor wire size and maybe split the floor one more time for support but that's just me. One great thing about your design is the droppings will never get caught up in the wire or on the extra support. Thats what happens all the time on everything i make with the smaller wire. I have been buying 2x4 s and splitting them to get all sorts of cool wood sizes. A table saw is the best purchase I have ever made.


----------



## korge7 (Nov 21, 2010)

I used in the past 5.x.5 and 1x.5 and the droppings get caught. This time I went for 1x1.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

What kind of pigeon are they for? I have birds with tiny feet ao I'm forced to use smaller wire. I think they're great and wish I had them but don't think they could remain standing considering the high winds we get all year.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Zippy said:


> Really nice! The only thing I would have done differently is the floor wire size and maybe split the floor one more time for support but that's just me. One great thing about your design is the droppings will never get caught up in the wire or on the extra support. Thats what happens all the time on everything i make with the smaller wire. I have been buying 2x4 s and splitting them to get all sorts of cool wood sizes. A table saw is the best purchase I have ever made.


 Zippy, If you rip 1/4" strips from the edge of a 2x4 and nail those strips across the floor supports on top the wire the poop can be scraped off easily, put them wherever the wire is. I never have a problem when I do that.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

That's a great idea, It's a pain in the flypen when the droppings collect over the floor supports. I bet the birds like to stand on them too.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Zippy said:


> That's a great idea, It's a pain in the flypen when the droppings collect over the floor supports. I bet the birds like to stand on them too.


Zippy, Look on page 10 of my loft post and you can see my aviary floor. I have never cleaned the aviary floor since I put birds in there, it still looks clean. The droppings dry on the boards and the birds knock them off. They do like standing on them.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Just looked at page 10, love he way it looks. I need to do that.


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Very Nice, looks like a good set up.How many pairs of breeders do you have? Jeff


----------



## korge7 (Nov 21, 2010)

I keep just 6 pairs of breeders and 3 pairs of pumpers. For every 1 cock bird I use two hens.


----------

